# Grand Opening



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

The grand opening of our new store will be held on September 21st and 22nd. We are so excited about our new store..........all cedar log walls (love that smell) and it's so much bigger to hold all of our new inventory. 

We're planning on games, door prizes, way to much to list. It'll be a blast. 

This invite goes to one and all......hope to see you there!!!!
Brigitte

Let me know who is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!We'll have a great time!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

You know I will do everything in my power to be there. Have to come and see the Queen. :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I wish I could make it. :tongue:

But congrats anyways on the new store.

It sounds wonderful.

But since I can't make it, could you please post some pictures of it for us when you get a chance?


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

I'll be there:thumb:


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

Right now we're still in the "rough" so to speak.......but as soon as I can, I'll post A LOT of pics.

By the way........the PORCH is 43 foot long by 10 foot wide......enough to accomodate all of "The Porch" friends..........woohoo!!!!! I'm so excited............(and exhausted:wink

Brigitte


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

I am very excited for the STS family and hope to make it to the big Grand Opening. Thanks For everything Brigitte.


Thanks
Willie


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

i'm sure i'll be there. :wink:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

STSman said:


> Right now we're still in the "rough" so to speak.......but as soon as I can, I'll post A LOT of pics.
> 
> By the way........the PORCH is 43 foot long by 10 foot wide......enough to accomodate all of "The Porch" friends..........woohoo!!!!! I'm so excited............(and exhausted:wink
> 
> Brigitte


Sweet, we won't even have to remodel the new place to accomodate everyone. That ought to be a relief for Moose, Hoyt, pdoug and others that just got dopne with the bar.:wink:


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

I will do everything I can to make it Brigitte  My wife and I are making plans now.

Can't miss seeing the Queen and the new store/shop


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

SWEET,,, So , is this gonna be like an archery shop or Icecream place or something/ lol,,, Kidding,,, Dyersburg aint far at all for this cat,,, Will be there with bells on if you got any goodies for my new Envy,,,,congrats on the New shop!


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's a free bump from ecm and the folks at Hinton Archery and Outdoors (Murray, KY)


ps....We sent in an order yesterday for more STS's, we only have three left on the wall!!!! 

They are selling like crazy!!!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

here's a bump from the good lookin archer :wink::tongue:


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT

great folks and great products!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

As it is right now, I'm going to be there...got the ok from the wife today:rock:

I can't wait to finally get to meet the whole STS family and see all my fellow porchaholics.:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats to the STS family and their new home.. :thumb: :cheers:

Alas.. I will be chasin Wapiti then... well, on my way back from... Best of luck to you Bridgette.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Just figured things out with my wife and I know that I will be there barring anything unforseen. Might be in a bit late, but I will be there. :wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I will be there in Spirit with all the poarch friends and STS Family. Unfortunately I have No vacation left at work and that is Prime Elk season so I will be Elk Hunting. But Queen I will let you know on a 08 trip with the Mrs possibily! GL with the opening sounds like a very nice building please post alot of pic's!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Elk4me said:


> I will be there in Spirit with all the poarch friends and STS Family. Unfortunately I have No vacation left at work and that is Prime Elk season so I will be Elk Hunting. But Queen I will let you know on a 08 trip with the Mrs possibily! GL with the opening sounds like a very nice building please post alot of pic's!


i'm thinking the only way we can possibly forgive you for not being there is a rather large package of elk jerky showing up at each of our doors. :tongue:

stuff happens man! wish you could be there though. i'm really stretching my limits to go myself but i'll be there. i might have to sing for my dinner though:tongue:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

*Clarification*

A PM is circulating that might cause some confusion and I want to clarify before it gets too far. The grand Opening for Bucks N Ducks/STS Archery is on Sept. 21st and 22nd. That is Friday and Saturday of that week. Please make sure you mark you calender so there you don't miss out. Hope to see a lot of you there. I know I am looking forward to meeting my fellow ATer's.

If you have any questions, please PM myself or any other member of the STS shooting staff.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Are we there yet????

:hello2::banana::59:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bowhuntermn said:


> Are we there yet????
> 
> :hello2::banana::59:


Almost...only 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

21 days until the fun hits the fan....:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Wish I could be there for the fun guys n gals IT IS PRIME ELK SEASON! I also dont have any Vacation time . Take lots of pics and put me in for a drawing too!


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Elk4me said:


> Wish I could be there for the fun guys n gals IT IS PRIME ELK SEASON! I also dont have any Vacation time . Take lots of pics and put me in for a drawing too!


You no show you no get in drawing. More for me to win.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

marforme said:


> You no show you no get in drawing. More for me to win.



Besides, we all know I'm going to win everything. :heh:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> Besides, we all know I'm going to win everything. :heh:


Just remember...half of what you win is mine...we are splitting everything else on this trip so we split the winnings too...:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Peregrynne said:


> Just remember...half of what you win is mine...we are splitting everything else on this trip so we split the winnings too...:wink:



As long as I get to deceide what half you get, I'm cool with that.:wink:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> As long as I get to deceide what half you get, I'm cool with that.:wink:


I always get the firing half of anything...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Peregrynne said:


> I always get the firing half of anything...



I think I'll leave that comment alone :spy: :heh:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

14 days and counting...almost like the countdown for hunting season. :wink:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Since the Grand Opening is just over a week away...let's see who is actually going to be there....I know that I will be there Sat the 22nd...

Chime in and let us all know if you will be there....:wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

three of us coming from my neck of the woods :wink:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> three of us coming from my neck of the woods :wink:


Thats 3 too many.:wink:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

marforme said:


> Thats 3 too many.:wink:


keep it up and i'll bring you a special present :wink::nyah:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well if Chad's gonna be there...obviously I am too....I'm his ride:wink:


----------



## willijf1 (Jan 12, 2005)

Where is your new place located?


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Still in Dyersburg at the same address, just a much bigger building. New pro shop and shooting range as well as the manufacturing are all on the same site now. Come on down and join the fun.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

Peregrynne said:


> Still in Dyersburg at the same address, just a much bigger building. New pro shop and shooting range as well as the manufacturing are all on the same site now. Come on down and join the fun.


Actually its not at the same address. It's only about a 1/2 mile down the road. 

The address is :

Bucks N Ducks / STS
3762 US Hwy 51 South
Dyersburg TN 38024

If you need to call for directions, call 731-286-6889.

Hope to see everyone there!!!!

Brigitte


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

*First peak of the new Bucks N Ducks *- 

Here are some pics of the new store that will be grand opening in just two days time. 

Looks like a great building from the outside. Nice log cabin look to it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Now for the inside.

I think Brigitte and Joe can be proud of what they have built. Inside looks just as impressive as the outside does. :thumbs_up

Only pics that are missing are the ones of the indoor range they have in this building. Brigitte told me it was full of hunting clothes that still had to be put out. 

Guess you will just have to come on down and see for yourselves what the range looks like. 

Hope to see you all there this weekend.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Dang...I wanna see the range, I plan on putting a few holes in that thing this weekend.:thumbs_up


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

David and Joe....Tuning bows is more fun that driving nails!!! I can tell you that.
I have to go to Illinois this weekend (pre scouting) so I prob can't make it to the grand opening. Everything looks great.
Thanks again David, for getting My Allegiance up and running before Mpener
07' limbs on a 05 and she's shooting sweeter than ever!
I'll have to bring my Tribute in so you can see what I have done to it. 
I'll say hi to you too Brigitte. I'm exited for ya'll and the move to the new building 
Congrats!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Grand Opening is now History....and it went off without a hitch. Everyone that has seen the new building has said it looks amazing and I have to agree. Photos will follow once I get them developed, had to use throw away cameras because my digital died. More details will follow when the pics are posted. 

For now though I will just say that we all had a blast and if I could have stayed longer I would have. Joe and Brigitte are a class act and run a great shop. If you get the time drop in and say hi, you won't be sorry you did.


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I went by there on Sat. 22. Awesome place. Bought me an STS and I love it. Good selection of bows and accessories. awesome shooting range. i was wondering what happened to the games and door prizes? I didnt see any of these and was not told of any when I purchased my STS. Oh well I got an STS and thats what I went for.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

What a great looking place, wish you were a little closer to me though! :grin:

Congrats and hope you have a ton of success!


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

They literally just opened the doors the day before and had not received much of their stock yet. It looks like a lot of floor space, but that will soon disappear when the displays and stock arrives. It is truly a sweet place.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Nice store but does this mean they might actually start shipping backorders? I've been waiting since August for a order and all I hear on the phone is "That'll be in next week" but the stuff never seems to arrive at my door.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

That's one nice looking shop. :thumb:


----------

